# Syncing Keys to profile and seats



## VanPassat4m (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a new Atlas Highline with the Rline package which we are trying to get all set up. I have my seats/mirrors programmed to setting one and my wife's to setting two, but am not clear on how I get the key synced to these settings and to the corresponding profile in the infotainment unit. The manual is not helping and neither are youtube videos for other VWs.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

VanPassat4m said:


> I have a new Atlas Highline with the Rline package which we are trying to get all set up. I have my seats/mirrors programmed to setting one and my wife's to setting two, but am not clear on how I get the key synced to these settings and to the corresponding profile in the infotainment unit. The manual is not helping and neither are youtube videos for other VWs.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


The default in the car settings menu is to automatically link keys to profiles, I switched it to manual. Once you switch over to manual you can sync the key with the currently selected profile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanPassat4m (Dec 10, 2007)

0macman0 said:


> The default in the car settings menu is to automatically link keys to profiles, I switched it to manual. Once you switch over to manual you can sync the key with the currently selected profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found that setting, made the change and the key is assigned to my profile but the seat still does not move when I use my key. Is there another setting I need?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

VanPassat4m said:


> I found that setting, made the change and the key is assigned to my profile but the seat still does not move when I use my key. Is there another setting I need?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Not that I am aware of. We’re both keys in the car while you tried this? I also think I’ve noticed that you have to completely leave the car and come back for the seat to move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanPassat4m (Dec 10, 2007)

0macman0 said:


> Not that I am aware of. We’re both keys in the car while you tried this? I also think I’ve noticed that you have to completely leave the car and come back for the seat to move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just figured out the issue, if the setting in the previous post is not turned back to automatic the seats will not move on their own.

Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

VanPassat4m said:


> 0macman0 said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I am aware of. We’re both keys in the car while you tried this? I also think I’ve noticed that you have to completely leave the car and come back for the seat to move.
> ...


You should not need to change the setting back to automatic to get the seat adjustment to work based on keys. 

I believe the keys are recognized based on which key unlocks the car rather than which key starts the car. If you have trouble, try making sure you are unlocking with the right key.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VanPassat4m said:


> .....The manual is not helping....


it would help if you actually read the right part.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

there is also a pop up menu that comes up in the driver center that asks who it is, if for some reason you aren't recognized this is a chance to change to current driver


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Lock the Door to Keep Changes to User Profiles*

I could not figure out why my Atlas would not recognize the different keys as I would make settings to key #1, go in the house to get key #2, come back and it would recognize key #1. My problem was not closing the door and locking it, which saves the settings I just made to key #1 (OM Pg. 39). Now when I get a different key it recognizes it and changes the seats (OM Pg. 148). etc. to that user profile.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

We had the exact same issue, until we realized that it's the locking/unlocking that saves the settings, we don't usually lock our cars while they're in the garage, so now we just need to get used to the wife locking it once she's out, and I use my own key to unlock, if I borrow her key, and change her settings, everything gets screwed up, the joys of being a 5"1 and 6"4 couple haha


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rippersub said:


> .....until we realized that it's the locking/unlocking that saves the settings,....


That was not covered in the OM?


----------



## passta (Jan 22, 2018)

*Personalization Profile Not working with Fob*

I've been trying to get this to work consistently but have not had luck.

I've got 2 personalization profiles, 1 for me, 1 for my wife. 

I've tried setting the key assignment to automatic, go in the car, make sure my profile is active, turn off the car, get out, lock/unlock the doors. Then do the same for my wife's profile.

I go back with my key, unlock the car, and sometimes the personalization is set to me, the seat moves back, radio, etc.. are all for my profile, and I see that in the driver display.

Get out, lock the car, and then try with my wife's key, sometimes the personalization works, same as mine.

But... 

More often than not, it does not work, I unlock the car with may key, everything is set for my wife, I have to go select my profile once I start the car. My wife has the same experience.

Basically it's not consistent between either of our keys.

Saw this post, and read the manual. Am I missing something? I've tried auto key assignment and manual.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8967577-Syncing-Keys-to-profile-and-seats


----------



## OmegaEikon (May 30, 2013)

I am also having this problem.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

I would just call the dealer and stop by one day with your wife so they can sort it out.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I set it up on manual instead of the automatic, it’s been much more reliable than the automatic setting. That’s not to say that it doesn’t glitch sometimes though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So I finally took the time to set this up last night for my wife and I. Works fine. Set to manual, sync key, set back to auto. Get out lock door. No drama. If I get in with my key it moves the seat to my position automatically. If she gets in next time (and uses her key to unlock the door) it will go to her position automatically. The question I have is that if I get in and I have my wife's key for example, and just move the seat manually to a different position, it won't automatically go back to her setting next time she gets in with her key unless she 1) uses the memory button the seat or 2) chooses her profile/name upon start up (even though it is default b/c it's her key) and select it on the steering wheel and then ok the prompt that pops up to move the seat back. Seems to be it should always move the seat to her profile when she gets in regardless if it is moved by the seat memory button or manually. Strange. Love this feature though! It is great to have the mirrors, seat, radio presets, lighting choices, and driving mode all to my liking when I drive it and go back to hers when she drives it.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> So I finally took the time to set this up last night for my wife and I. Works fine. Set to manual, sync key, set back to auto. Get out lock door. No drama. If I get in with my key it moves the seat to my position automatically. If she gets in next time (and uses her key to unlock the door) it will go to her position automatically. The question I have is that if I get in and I have my wife's key for example, and just move the seat manually to a different position, it won't automatically go back to her setting next time she gets in with her key unless she 1) uses the memory button the seat or 2) chooses her profile/name upon start up (even though it is default b/c it's her key) and select it on the steering wheel and then ok the prompt that pops up to move the seat back. Seems to be it should always move the seat to her profile when she gets in regardless if it is moved by the seat memory button or manually. Strange. Love this feature though! It is great to have the mirrors, seat, radio presets, lighting choices, and driving mode all to my liking when I drive it and go back to hers when she drives it.


Expecting my 2018 4Motion SEL w/R-Line in about 8-10 weeks. My wife and I almost always have our vehicle keys with us when we travel together. Does the driver profile work based on who unlocks the door if both keys are in or near the vehicle or is it proximity to the driver's side or seat? Just curious... Thanks!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's whoever's key unlocks the door. Keep in mind though that even if I open the door with my wife's key I can manually select my profile after starting the car from the menu that is on the dash when you start it...then it asks if you want to make the change, hit ok on the steering wheel, and it will adjust everything accordingly.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

KarstGeo said:


> It's whoever's key unlocks the door. Keep in mind though that even if I open the door with my wife's key I can manually select my profile after starting the car from the menu that is on the dash when you start it...then it asks if you want to make the change, hit ok on the steering wheel, and it will adjust everything accordingly.



Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't seem to find the auto manual setting int he infotament center. Can someone please provide a guide on where to find this setting.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

*can't find the car setting*

I can't seem to find the setting anywhere for key syncing. Can you please give instructions on how to find it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2019)

*Personalization setting*

It's not easy to find but if you go to the personalization setting page, scroll all the way to the bottom of the page to find it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jayin0507 said:


> I can't seem to find the setting anywhere for key syncing. Can you please give instructions on how to find it?


How can you not find it using the index? :screwy:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^This. Scrolling down is always obvious in the menus, it's at the bottom.


----------

